# Boer/Nubian cross?



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

We bought a doeling at auction a year ago and was told she is a Boer/Nubian cross, but we thought she looks different from them because of her airplane ears.
Wondering what your thoughts are on this...
Thank you...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is a pretty little girl, but by her ears she look more part Kiko to me. Nubian & Boer ears are longer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have several boer nubian crosses and she doesn't look anything like them. I agree that is not what she is. I have no idea what breed or breeds. If you hadn't said Boer/nubian, I wouldn't have guessed either one of those breeds.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is a pic of my Boer/Nubian doeling.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

she looks maybe boer /Alpine cross they have airplane ears


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

agreed something other than just boer or nubian. She looks small in the pic, it could just be the pic- if she's smaller she may have some thing else. 
Here is a pic of my 75%boer 25% nubian, her ears hang down more than in the pic- she perked up and heard something; and a (Ididn't do it she came with the other goat) pygmy boer. Don't know if you can tell but the pygmy / boer has airplane ears.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

She is about a year old and is the same size as our other kids from last winter ( 2 toggs and an alpine x) 

All of the kids are half the size of the senior does, I am assuming that is normal since its my first time raising goats from kid up.
They are about 3/4 the size of our smallest senior doe.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

well then I'd say yep on another dairy breed cross other than nubian since boer and nubian have down hanging ears.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh she looks just like my Dutches just younger. I dont know how they came about all of Dutches but she is a boer, nubian, alpine, pigmy. Shes a mutt if I ever saw one lol.


----------

